# Malcolm Bricklin Files Suit Against Chery Automobile



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Bricklin contends that Chery Automobile Co. broke a contract that would have made him the first to import Chinese cars into the United States.

More...


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was waiting for this to implode.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Malcolm Bricklin is an interesting sort of fellow.

I remember in my youth I really wanted a Bricklin. I thought they were fantastic cars, with their gull wing doors and safety features. I was devastated when I learned that they would no longer be produced by the time I was old enough to drive. 

I wish him the best of luck in recovering damages from that chinese company. I think it is very important that someone such as Malcolm set precedents in court for chinese companies. If they want to do business here, they MUST be subject to our laws just like any other country that does business here. I simply will not stand for chinese companies conning our investors out of money and running to their competition to reap the benefits.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

saab96 said:


> I was waiting for this to implode.


Me too......


----------

